# Cannondale Synapse Carbon 3



## karategirl (Aug 27, 2006)

Hello. This is my first post. I have this Cannondale Synapse 3 on layaway at the LBS. It has a 105 front deraileur, and an ultegra rear, with Shimano 550 wheels. I remember when I rode it I really liked it, but now I'm obsessing about the components and the wheelset. I've read all the posts for the synapse on this site, but most people tested/bought a synapse 2 or 1, which was out of my budget. Frankly, I can barely afford this one. Will the components make that much of a difference? It's been on layaway for 4 months, and I pick it up in February, which is my birthday (40!). What if it's not the leap in performance I'm hoping for?


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

I can't speak for the Shimano 550 wheels, but you should be fine with 105 drivetrain & an Ultegra rd. As my LBS guy puts it, "Ultegra is well regarded. 105 is regarded." They don't suck, they work better than 85% of the components on the market, and so what if they're a few grams heavier than the more expensive stuff? You won't go any faster just because you shave 100g off your drivetrain. If/when the 105 stuff ever wears out or breaks you can worry about upgrading it to full Ultegra or DuraAce then...but I'll bet by that point you either A) already own another bike; or B) have realized that it's way more fun to ride whatever bike you own than to agonize about the bike that you *think* you want to own.


----------



## karategirl (Aug 27, 2006)

You're probably right. It's just been so long since I actually rode it. Do you have a synapse? Do you like it?


----------



## Shagybalzak (Jan 6, 2007)

I have a Synapse that I really like. It's not really stock, but that doesn't matter. The frame is the most important part of the bike and they are all the same throughout the line. 105 and Ultegra are nearly identical. 550 wheels are durable and smooth... my sister has them on a Six13 I built for her and she had nothing but good things to say. You'll be happy with it!


----------



## femto_rider (Jul 10, 2006)

Concerning the drivetrain, I don't have any doubt it will do a good job. I rode on a Sora drivetrain for 4 years and it didn't gave up... (I made a little upgrade in spring 2006: Cannondale R5000 full Dura-Ace, and for sure, I saw a huge difference, particularly on climbs...) On the flat, a well adjusted derailleur should shift very well. During climbs, you may have to go easy a little bit, but your Ultegra should do a good job. A little remark: the 105 brake levers are not the most comfortable I ever seen, but ...

My main concern is about the wheels. Depending on your riding style and your weight, you might find them a bit too soft, kind of "spongy" (and maybe not, depending on you references...) An eventual upgrade of the wheels could give you better performances (on flat as on climbs) and it could save you noticeable weight.

Nevertheless, you have a good platform if you want to upgrade different parts... You have to start somewhere!


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

You be fine with 105 for now save money and upgrade the wheels at a later time.


----------



## karategirl (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback. I was thinking that maybe eventually I could get a new wheelset--if my weight is 130 pounds, is that a good thing for these wheels, or a bad thing?


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

What have you been riding?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

If you can get a better wheel set that would help you going fast on flat and make hill climbing much easier.


----------



## femto_rider (Jul 10, 2006)

I guess that the stock wheels can easely deal with your weight, but you will have to deal with their weight... In fact, if you ask these questions to yourself, I guess that you haven't roll miles and miles yet. It's not a shame to keep the setup as it is if you don't have anymore $$$ to spend on the bike. You will gain experience and you will eventually know what you what's good for you... On the other hand, I use to say to my friends who buy a new bike: "Fix the asbolute max price... and spend still a bit more on it!" Like that, you can't blame yourself "I should have paid more...."


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

karategirl said:


> Do you have a synapse? Do you like it?


Yes and yes.


----------



## karategirl (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm currently riding a Trek 1000. I'm pretty sure the synapse will be a major upgrade, I'm just nuerotic. I've had it about a year and a half, and I've put almost 4,000 miles on it. So, no, I don't have years and years of riding experience, but now that I've discovered cycling, I do like to ride!


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

As long as it fits, you will love it. Just enjoy the anticipation


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Congrat on the upgrade and you will enjoy the new bike and it makes you want to go ride everyday.


----------

